

Incubator Startup seeks technical Co-founder/CTO/Programmer - danwahoo

Are you a tech-guy or tech-gal? Developer? Programmer?<p>Do you want to be a part of an exciting new startup which is already accepted into a prestigious incubator?<p>We are looking for a developer to join the team and manage all the code and technology behind our product for 12 weeks during the duration of the incubator program. Although we cannot pay you in cash, we will provide furnished housing in the RTP area for 12 weeks and a significant equity stake. Our platform is built on Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP (LAMP), and Java. We are looking for a very capable developer who can handle the back end code, server maintenance, and front end user interface.<p>You may be perfect if you like: Exciting and fast moving environments, being around other motivated people, sports, late working nights with good people, opportunities to meet top executives and investors throughout the country, and startup risk/reward opportunities.<p>Think you fit the bill?
Contact us immediately via Dan@Ziernicki.com
Thanks!
======
danwahoo
Just like a founder position for YC, just different location, and different
incubator!

